# A face to the name..........



## Hulkster (Aug 29, 2004)

well a body to the name really. some of u may have seen these pics b4 im 23 been training since i was 16 seriously, mucked about with weights from 12 onwards. i train abbreviated 3 days a week push, pull, legs. usally for singles, doubles or triples. my real desire is to get stronger any hypertrophy along the way is all good but not essential. im a life long natural ( please take my word for it i no its very hard for me to prove over the net ) and train in my garage gym i set up in january.

http://uk.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/hulkster_mt/album?.dir=9deb&.src=ph&store=&prodid=&.done=http%3a//uk.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/hulkster_mt/my_photos


----------



## Shib (Sep 16, 2004)

lovely physique mate.

Not overly big, with great definition.

What are your stats, height, weight?


----------



## Hulkster (Aug 29, 2004)

thanks shib, stats are 5`10 in the pics im between 73kg (when most ripped) - 80kg.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Most impressive. I bet you could get any chick out there that you wanted...lol

If I was that ripped I would weigh 50k


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Bro, you look amazing.

When I saw your pics I thought "great physique", but reading over your post - you're a natty - which makes my jaw hit the floor. Seriously, amazing physique and clearly great genetics. If you ever decided to turn to the darkside, I reckon you'd get huge.

Whats your diet like by the way, and your exact routine?


----------



## Hulkster (Aug 29, 2004)

thanks big, heres my routine. usual rep scheme is 1,2 or 3x5. depends on he set and day whether i do singles, doubles etc

Push

Thick Bar Flat Bench

Thick Bar Incline Bench

Thick Bar Standing OHP

Close Grip dips

Barbell Ab Rolls

Pull

Deadlift

Wide Grip Chins

V Bar Chins

Thick Bar Curls

Ab Circuit

Legs

Squat

Bottom Pos Squat

Glute Ham Raise

Standing Calve raise

Thick Bar Holds

Towel Hangs

i'll get some edit info up when ive got more tiime m8


----------



## Majesticpower (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes Hulkster is a excellent example of what a natural trainer can achieve through dedication and willpower.

Many trainers who use AAS dont come close to the kind of conditioning his achieved.

People should take note of the advice this fella has to give, his never overly outspoken but he has alot of knowledge and experience to dish out when he wants to.. 

You know how highly i regard you mate, always respect between us.

MP.


----------



## Hulkster (Aug 29, 2004)

Cheers MP feelings mutual. heres my shopping list fromlast wk for those intrested in diet

1 cabbage

Strawberries

1 fish seasoning

6 Tubs of cottage cheese (onion and chive)

3 packs of 15 value eggs

6 Quark Cheese

Soya milk

2 value chopped tomatoes

6 Broccoli

1 Natural Cottage Cheese

1 weight watchers low fat (3%) cheese

2 turkey mince

1 packet of sunflower seeds

2 natural yogurts

1 muslea

3 cans of sweetcorn

20 cans value Tuna

Curry Powder

3 High Juice (Tropical)

1 Packet of frozen green beans (kidney type not the runner beans type)

2 low fat peanut butter

1 scotts oats

1 California raisins

2 garlic and herb low fat cheese

1 bag sweet potatoes


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

U look great, especially all natural...

Could you list your avorage days diet please?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Hulkster said:


> Cheers MP feelings mutual. heres my shopping list fromlast wk for those intrested in diet
> 
> 1 cabbage
> 
> ...


I like this. For the fat guys like me, dont drink the juice and dump the sweetcorn. Bad carbs for me.  Good for Killer though 

Hey I just noticed, no beer?..............lol


----------



## Hulkster (Aug 29, 2004)

winger the juice is too flavour the unflavoured whey i use and the sweet corn essential for my patented tuna soup . yeah no beer, a sad representation of my current social life.


----------



## Shib (Sep 16, 2004)

Hulkster said:


> . yeah no beer, a sad representation of my current social life.


but a happy representation of a 6 pack


----------



## Hulkster (Aug 29, 2004)

yeah wel i guess something good has to come from being a boring bugger at the mo lol


----------



## Hulkster (Aug 29, 2004)

Sample Diet

7am wholemeal muslea, soya milk, 1 scoop of whey. + either Sprouted wheat bread with quark or scramled eggs white with garlic pepper

9am homemade protein bar + 1 piece of fruit (melon, strawberrys, blue berrys)

10.30am 1 tin of makeral or sardines

1230pm either homemade tuna/turkey burger, sweet potato, cabbage (or any type of leaf) or homemade tuna/sweetcorn/carrot/swede/brocolii soup

2.00pm homemade protein bar + 1 piece of fruit (melon, strawberrys, blue berrys) or boiled egg whites

3.00pm train

4.15pm post workout whey shake

5.00pm chicken breast, cottage cheese, chick peas or kidney beans or lean steak, sweet potato, leafy veg

6.30pm sprouted wheat bread with quark

8.00pm 1 piece of fruit (melon, strawberrys, blue berrys) + natural yogurt

10.00pm cottage cheese or whey or boiled egg whites

The above is obviously just a sample diet plan that I do or have eaten in the past just to give an idea of portions and meal timings


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

11 meals, what a stud. Damn, do you have quick release shorts for all the bathroom stops?.........lol. Probably the most impressive diet I have seen. That is one way to keep the machine burning efficiant, allot of small meals.


----------



## GoldenArrow (Mar 30, 2004)

10 meals, unless training is a meal!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

GoldenArrow said:


> 10 meals, unless training is a meal!


lol. I almost went back and edited my post.........lol. You bastard

Oh yea pick on the cute guy why dont ya.


----------



## GoldenArrow (Mar 30, 2004)

We've seen your pics, we know training's a meal to you! 

Zing!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks for posting your daily meals, interesting.


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

Very very very impressive. You are where I am aiming for.

I noticed in your sample diet you have a homemade protein bar? A recepe would be very benefitial for a few of us


----------



## Hulkster (Aug 29, 2004)

sure......

2 cups of oats

1 jar peanut butter

1 tbs honey

heat in microwave 4 60 secs and mix together then add

3 scoops of whey

1/2 cup seeds

1/2 cup raisins

mix together put in baking tray then in oven for 10-15 mins


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think you have one of the best bodies I have seen.

Hey dont get too excited, Im not gay

Hey, how much did you have on that bar for the deadlifts?


----------

